# IBS-D & GERD



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Does anyone taking medication for their IBS-D have any problem with the medication adding to their GERD.Are there some medications that will help to relax the colon/bowel but not have any effect on the reflux.This is becoming increasing difficult for me as when I try and relax the bowel, I end up with the reflux.Any suggestions???


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

I have IBS-C, but I have been using peppermint oil capsules before meals to relax the bowels. It stops the spasms. It works for me anyway.


----------



## TTM (Jul 4, 2003)

Hello there. Im in Canada so not sure if you get the same drugs down there but one that seems to work quite well is Dicetel. Would like to know if you try it and it helps, good luck. TTM


----------

